# How to Crisp chicken skin on BBQ???



## fromwithin

Hi, I am new to this forum and I apologize if this question has been asked before.
I tried this new recipe for a chicken thigh(with leg). It has a rub that I put on it before putting it on the bbq consisting of cinnamon,salt,cummin,sugar, etc... And a glaze that get put on during the cooking, that is basically half cup honey,half pound of butter, garlic/ginger/onion and a  few other spices (combined/melted)...
The first time I tried it, I preheated the grill (all 4 burners)hot and put the chicken on them for maybe 3-5 min. then just turned on the 2 outside burners on low and placed the chicken in the middle and cooked them indirectly for roughly an hour and 45 min. I basted the glave on them every 15 min. the end result was that the skin was slimy and not rubbery and I found that the glaze tended to burn on the skin most likely because of all the sugar and butter. The meat however was excellent (tender/juicy/and tons of flavour).
The next time I do this I will wait till the last 20 min. to do the basting as not for it to burn on the skin. But my question is, how do I crisp the skin on the bbq? and should it be crisped at the biginning of the grilling or should it be done just before I start doing my basting with the glaze?
Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## thymeless

With a glaze, you have some issues regarding crispness. The glaze basically counteracts getting the skin crisp.

But there are things you can do considering the glaze Crisp it at the begiinning of the glazing period. Not too hot a fire  and be ready to move the chicken to another part of the grill at the first sign of flare up. 

Then back the indirect heat and glaze. When you get to your final glaze, put the chicken back over a medium to low fire to set the glaze. Watch it meticulously so it doesn't char from the sugar or flareups from the butter. 

Serve it IMMEDIATELY. While it would get better with a rest, the skin will lose texture during that period. 

Some other alternatives to consider.

Make as above but rest it for 10-15 minutes. Then re-crisp the skin with a torch as you would for creme brulee, being careful not to burn the sugar. You'll have to experiment with the right distance to balance the heat on the skin.

 Prepare the chicken a day ahead. Reheat and then crisp the skin on the grill or under the broiler. Shouldn't have to worry about resting then. 

I've heard good things about using mayo as an initial slather to help with the skin as it's so oily. But I've never tried it personally.

thymeless


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

if you wait to glaze it the skin will render down and become crisp

then glaze at the end of cooking.


----------



## love2"Q"

an hour and 45 mins. seems like a long time on indirect ..
what i do to make the skin not rubbery ... is render it first 
over med-high heat .. takes 4-5 mins. a side ...
then for leg quarters .. indirect at 350-400 for 35-45 mins ..
suace goes on during last 15 mins .. then a quick min. or two over the coals again ..


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

Two suggestions from me.....

1) leave the chicken 'naked' in the fridge for 4-6 hours. This allows the skin to dry out and crisp up nicely.

and/or

2) lightly sprinkle/dust the skin with corn starch and a light coating of your rub.

Always glaze at the end.


----------



## Bacardi

I'm a big fan of using the oven broiler...Cook/BBQ with the sauce off, brush the glaze/sauce on and throw under the broiler...Not sure if that's what your looking but it always comes out great


----------



## Maverick2272

We quick fry the chicken to get a crispy skin on it (think fried chicken), then we put the glaze or BBQ sauce on it and put back in the oven to 'bake' until it is finished. The skin won't be totally crisp, but it isn't slimy either. The sauce soaks into the breading nicely while the skin underneath stays slightly crispy.


----------

